# Telecommunications Network Engineer Vs Telecommunications Network Planner



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Looking for your help and guidance here.

I am from Telecommunication field about to go through skill assessment through Engineers Australia. I am in dilemma whether I should get assessed for

1. Telecommunications Network Engineer *OR*

2. Telecommunications Network Planner.

I checked descriptions for both and they are completely overlapping. My current profile ( since last 4 years) is that of a network planner. Prior to that I have 6 years of experience in O &M, Equipment Testing, etc.

I can easily go through choice 1 but need to know if I can be considered under choice 2.

WHY THIS DILEMMA:

As per the current reports on Skill Select, occupation ceiling for 1st is 480 and its filled for this year.

For 2nd, ceiling is 360 with only 19 positions taken.

Surely, opting for choice 2 brightens my chances.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

check out Australian Bureau of Statistics , search for both codes and compare the roles.


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

*hey!*

Thanks mate!

Infact I had a look at the website that you mentioned and that made me more confused.

I have over 10 years of work experience and during that I have help various positions in telecom domain and covers almost everything mentioned for the two roles ( Note that they have got quite a lot of overlapping in their description).

:-(


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Infact I had a look at the website that you mentioned and that made me more confused.
> 
> ...


Go with the one which has more invites available


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Infact I had a look at the website that you mentioned and that made me more confused.
> 
> ...


HI GSR,

R u processed your application, Which selected Tel Net Eng or Tel Net Planer ?
What about your Skill Assesement , You have any idea about Time guidelines for EA authority.

Thanking youy in advance.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking for your help and guidance here.
> 
> ...



I am also in the same dilemma:

I have already prepared all the papers and cdr documents for telecommunication network engineer. But when i see the statistics, it shows that this occupations' cieling is met pretty quickly.

I shall be taking ielts on 29th aug and then apply to EA. I am unable to decide which profile i should opt for. Since i will recieve my EA outcome around january 2014 and if i apply for EOI in jan the occupational cieling must have already been met for ANZSCO 263312. 480/480 like it shows in the statistics right now. If i have more chances of getting an invite thru network planner profile, i would go for that.
Please let me know what you suggest in my case. Also what have you finally decided on your application to EA.

I am no hurry to immigrate, but i was wondering if i am ready to wait for the invite for 2years like it says on the site about the validity of an EOI, would i finally get an invite assuming all other factors of my application are met.

Regards,
Nivedita


----------



## sink031 (Jun 20, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am also in the same dilemma:
> 
> I have already prepared all the papers and cdr documents for telecommunication network engineer. But when i see the statistics, it shows that this occupations' cieling is met pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


Hello, 
I am also in same confusion , as I have around 9 yrs exp with Btech degree in ECE, so can't understand in which job code shall i apply.
Does Skill level affect anything ... as for 2633 its 1 and for 3132 its 2.
Can any one suggest if i wait for 1st July or submit my EOI now under 3132.

Thanks in advance
Nikhil


----------



## sink031 (Jun 20, 2013)

Also one of agent told me that I can apply under code 263111 (computer network and system engineer), but don't know if this job code is valid to me... can some one share light on this.

Nikhil


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

sink031 said:


> Hello,
> I am also in same confusion , as I have around 9 yrs exp with Btech degree in ECE, so can't understand in which job code shall i apply.
> Does Skill level affect anything ... as for 2633 its 1 and for 3132 its 2.
> Can any one suggest if i wait for 1st July or submit my EOI now under 3132.
> ...


Hi Nikhil,

In order to clarify my doubts, i simply compared the two job descriptions and learned that telecommunication network engineer is the one that is relevant to my engineering profession and falls under the professional engineer category. And the telecommunication network engineer matches closely to diploma holders. As for me, i have decided to go for 263312- Telecommunication Network Engineer. Since i am no hurry to get my visa processing done and i am still 29, so i will probably wait for the occupational ceiling to show maximum available positions for this profession and then apply. 

Do let me know what you think!

Warm Regards,
Nivedita


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Nikhil,

In order to clarify my doubts, i simply compared the two job descriptions and learned that telecommunication network engineer is the one that is relevant to my engineering profession and falls under the professional engineer category. However, the telecommunication network planner matches closely to diploma holders. As for me, i have decided to go for 263312- Telecommunication Network Engineer. Since i am no hurry to get my visa processing done and i am still 29, so i will probably wait for the occupational ceiling to show maximum available positions for this profession and then apply.

Do let me know what you think!

Warm Regards,
Nivedita


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

sink031 said:


> Hello,
> I am also in same confusion , as I have around 9 yrs exp with Btech degree in ECE, so can't understand in which job code shall i apply.
> Does Skill level affect anything ... as for 2633 its 1 and for 3132 its 2.
> Can any one suggest if i wait for 1st July or submit my EOI now under 3132.
> ...


Hi Nikhil,

In order to clarify my doubts, i simply compared the two job descriptions and learned that telecommunication network engineer is the one that is relevant to my engineering profession and falls under the professional engineer category. However, telecommunication network planner matches closely to diploma holders. As for me, i have decided to go for 263312- Telecommunication Network Engineer. Since i am no hurry to get my visa processing done and i am still 29, so i will probably wait for the occupational ceiling to show maximum available positions for this profession and then apply.

Do let me know what you think!

Warm Regards,
Nivedita


----------



## sink031 (Jun 20, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> 
> In order to clarify my doubts, i simply compared the two job descriptions and learned that telecommunication network engineer is the one that is relevant to my engineering profession and falls under the professional engineer category. And the telecommunication network engineer matches closely to diploma holders. As for me, i have decided to go for 263312- Telecommunication Network Engineer. Since i am no hurry to get my visa processing done and i am still 29, so i will probably wait for the occupational ceiling to show maximum available positions for this profession and then apply.
> 
> ...


Well you are right ... but almost 320 invites left for 313, and 2633 filled up quite fast. So don't know does job code affect your EOI or not.
Also have you sent your documents to EA for assement, as I am planning to start now........ 

Nikhil


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

sink031 said:


> Well you are right ... but almost 320 invites left for 313, and 2633 filled up quite fast. So don't know does job code affect your EOI or not.
> Also have you sent your documents to EA for assement, as I am planning to start now........
> 
> Nikhil


I believe the job code will affect your EOI and will depend upon the availability of the invites. I am not experienced to advise you in this matter, but if i were in your position i would have waited until July when the quotas will get reset. 

As for me, i will be taking my ielts by the end of August and i have arranged for my ielts result to be sent directly to EA. Therefore, my process can only start after my ielts results are out and that will not be before 10th of September, by which time you should have already applied for your assessment.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

gsr1603 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking for your help and guidance here.
> 
> ...




Hi gsr,

Glad to address a telecom professional's queries. 

See, Selection of an occupation does depend not only on your roles and responsibilities but also the kind of course you graduated. For instance, if you finished Bachelor's of engineering (4 year degree), then you must select telecom network engineer. In this case, if you choose telecom network planner, then your case may be assessed as "over qualified". If you acquired 3 year diploma course or associate degree course, then you should select telecom network planner. If you do choose the other way around, you will receive negative outcome from engineers Australia.

Hope you got clarified,. If you have any other queries, just post them here.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi gsr,
> 
> Glad to address a telecom professional's queries.
> 
> ...



Thank you Sathiya for the information


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I need some advise from expat here.

I have completed 3 year diploma in 2003 in elec. & comm from govt college. after that i din job and work in some companies till 2007 and in dec 2007 i got job as telecom transmission engineer in india's no. 2 company for almost 2 years and then in uk based telecom company for another two year and now an working with a telecom vendor in one of the UK based mnc til now.

I have had a distance b.tech degree completed in 2010 and distance BSC(IT) degree in 2008.

1.My question is there is 3 year gap between diploma and first company i worked.how much point i can claim for diploma.

2. if i show my b.tech degree how much point i can claim , and my experience would be counted after 2010 which is only three year.

someone can me suggest the best way to show educational qualification and experience in such way that i could claim maximum point out of them.

presently i am preparing for ielts and assessment , completed 32 years age in sep 13 and still single.

regards
R.S


----------



## atzeeco (Jan 5, 2017)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 said:


> I am also in the same dilemma:
> 
> I have already prepared all the papers and cdr documents for telecommunication network engineer. But when i see the statistics, it shows that this occupations' cieling is met pretty quickly.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Please can I have a samples of the documents you used for your Skill assesment? CDR etc
Thanks in advance


----------

